# Riders R/C Track Ann Arbor



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

T.S.S. Hobbies has purchased the RC Track from Riders Hobby Store in Ann Arbor. They are looking for volunteers to help set it up at the new facility. Email them at [email protected] or call the store at 734 487 8410. T.S.S. Hobbies
2055 Rawsonville Rd.
Belleville, MI 48111


----------



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

We are looking for volunteers to help set it up at the new facility. Email us at [email protected] or call the store at 734 487 8410. T.S.S. Hobbies
2055 Rawsonville Rd.
Belleville, MI 48111


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Where are you located on Rawsonville Rd?


----------

